

If you aren't taking notes, you aren't learning. - pedalpete
http://www.linkedin.com/influencers/20130702175823-659753-if-you-aren-t-taking-notes-you-aren-t-learning

======
michaelpinto
wrong. different people have different learning styles, so while some people
may learn from writing notes others may learn from listening, reading or even
saying things aloud. one of the best things i've learned from peter drucker is
that one key to success is to understand your learning style:
[http://www.edutopia.org/multiple-intelligences-learning-
styl...](http://www.edutopia.org/multiple-intelligences-learning-styles-quiz)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I was just about to point out that learning styles had been fairly thouroughly
debunked, but I see your own link says that too:

"While the idea that students have fixed, specific learning styles is not
supported by scientific research, providing students with multiple ways to
learn content has been shown to improve student learning".

Your link also seems to conflate the topics of "multiple intelligences" and
"learning styles", the self-diagnostic quiz seems aimed more at the former.

~~~
michaelpinto
Well don't take my word for it, but if you have a chance read what Drucker has
to say:
[http://www.sis.pitt.edu/~peterb/3005-001/managingoneself.pdf](http://www.sis.pitt.edu/~peterb/3005-001/managingoneself.pdf)

And yes maybe that's just anecdotal, but I've applied that approach in my own
life and was pleased by the results.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's a bit beyond anecdotal. His anecdote compares the performance of someone
getting the written questions for a press conference at least half an hour in
advance and for whatever random reason latches onto the "written" rather than
the "half hour in advance" part.

His assertion that "there are readers and listeners and that people are rarely
both" is, as far as I'm aware, entirely unsupported by science, and not even
defined by Drucker in any useful way.

Yes, his general message of "know thyself" is fairly sound, but most of the
specifics in that article are feel-good babble.

